# Anyone know anything about the "Sangre de Christo" seminary?



## shackleton (Jun 12, 2009)

http://www.sangredecristoseminary.org/index.html

A seminary started by Gordon Clark's son-in-law. Found it by accident while exploring near that mountain range.


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Jun 13, 2009)

I had never heard of this seminary before your post but it seems like they have a number of very good visiting professors.

Dr. Craig Blomberg
Dr. Bruce A. Demarest
Dr. D. Ralph Davis
Dr. Simon Kistemaker

Here you have some of the best professors of New Testament, Old Testament and Systematic theology.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 13, 2009)

Never heard of the seminary. However, I do like Southern Colorado. The Sangre de Cristo mountains are beautiful.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 13, 2009)

It's one of the member schools of the Association of Reformed Theological Schools, which speaks well of it.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 13, 2009)

Interesting Name...blood of Christ. Wonder why they named it that and in spanish. Small seminary based on the website info..7-14.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 13, 2009)

Apparently it is named for the mountain range. Great choice if you ask me.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 13, 2009)

I know one PCA Pastor who went there. He is an excellent Pastor and speaks highly of the school.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 13, 2009)

> Interesting Name...blood of Christ. Wonder why they named it that and in spanish. Small seminary based on the website info..7-14.



The mountain range is named Sangre de Cristo because of the reddish tint to the rock formations.


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jun 18, 2009)

Has good relations with the RPCNA. A few professors from RPTS make trips out there to teach. My dad was saved under the preaching of Dwight Zeller, the founder; who was at that time a reformed anglican chaplain at the Merchant Marine Academy. Since then he went into the PCA and has preached in a number of RPCI congregations.


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm actually planning on attending there next summer. They are heavy into exegesis in their curriculum.


----------



## shackleton (Jun 18, 2009)

Sven said:


> I'm actually planning on attending there next summer. They are heavy into exegesis in their curriculum.



It looks like a good school and the location of the school is unbeatable. Good luck! 

If they have seminar type classes I was thinking of attending some of those.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2009)

A man from our PCA church in GA went there & he spoke very highly of it.


----------

